# Keeping your Rods Warm



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey fellow anglers

Anyone wet the lines today?
To cold ,To windy, for me.


T<----Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Kozlow!

Yep, I had to try! Caught 6 and maybe a cold!  

It was still fun but I forgot how cold the wind can get!!

Tight lines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

It's always the wind that get's you.
I was going to add some links to my post in regards to Keeping your Rods Warm but sandflea would of deleted them.  

T<--->Lines
Kozlow


----------

